# Fellow Canucks, please put your Canadian Haunts from your area and reviews in here!



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I was thinking how in my area, not many people know all the regional haunts that is worth seeing each year. 

So, I am hoping fellow canucks can inform the rest of other canucks (and others) of professial haunts/halloween attractions worth seeing in Canada.

Some of you might know places that no knows about. Also, rate them as you recommend them and give maybe a bit of info on your personal experience.

Please don't post links directly to websites, as the rules mention never to post website adresses here. Just mention the names and people here can just google it. 

I'll start in what I know in the National region of Ottawa. Sadly, we don't have much compare to other cities I bet. If I am missing somes, please add!

Ottawa, ON 

-Ferme Proulx in Orleans (the best in my opinion in Ottawa compare from Saunders due to the farm being huge, the props are done well, as most are all homemade.. and the caramel apples are freaking good and the price is reasonable 10-15$ per person)

-Saunders Farm in Munster (yes, the village is really named that) Apart from an excellent tractor ride, the rest is overpriced, not scary, barely any props, mostly teens having badly done cheap cheap make up on. at 25 - 30$ per person, can't really recommend it much.

Kingston, ON

Fort Fright (at Fort Henry) The best halloween attraction I ever seen! Professional props, excellent makeups and the fort is freaking huge and spooky. at only 10$ per person, worth every penny. Will go every year (I went this year, only started last year).

Toronto, ON

Festival of Fear (Fan Expo Canada, August 28-30 2009) My first time at an festival like this. Too many people!!!!!!! Actually, it was pretty cool. Meet Rue Morgue people and other cool horror related people and company. Will go every year from now on. higly recommend it. 

please add yours!


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

there is only one full time haunt in edmonton its at west Edmonton mall I have not been in it for quite some time they may have changed some things however if they did not it wasnt very great, some pnumatic things and scenes nothing note worthy that I remember . other than tat lots of Corn mazes and that sort of thing during the Harvest October time for detailed events check out Edmonton Halloween Events for updated we want to become Canadas Halloween festival city


----------

